# Sailing in rough seas oil painting - trying to identify artist



## scott.kappler (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello! 
We just got this painting and was told that it was Thaddeus Welch but the sig doesn't look like his. Can anyone help with who this artist is?


----------



## robert.amell.jr (10 mo ago)

We have the exact same (slightly different) painting! Have you found anything out?


----------

